# First Impressions - my new CR1-SL Build



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought I'd share my initial thoughts regarding my latest build. I just completed a quick 25 mile ride and did not get a chance to take any photos as it was getting dark. Hopefully, I'll have something to post this weekend.

Build Specs:

Frame: Scott CR-1 SL XXL frame (~61cm)
Fork: Scott 
Seat Post: USE Allen Carbon
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Handlebar: Syntace Racelight 46CM
Stem: Syntace F119
Cages: RavX Carbon
Wheels: Reynolds Stratus tubular
Tires: Tufo HICC lites
Skewers: Zipp
Cassette: 11/23 KCNC
Chain: KMC
Brakes: Zero G
Crank: Record Ultra Torque CT 50/34 175mm
Front Derailleur: Record QS CT
Rear Derailleur: Record Medium Cage
Shifters: Record QS
Pedals: Ultegra PD6620 (Don't flame me - I know this is a Campy build but I have found that the SPD-SL pedal is the only product that does not give me hotspots)

Total Bike weight including pedals and cages came in at 14.1 lbs. Not bad considering this is an XXL frame. I believe I can shave another 0.1 lbs off the build without breaking the bank. It would be nice to have a true sub 14lb bike in the stable.

Assembly Notes:
Assembly was a breeze. I heard complaints about Zero G brakes being hard to adjust but I found it was just as easy as any Campy or Shimino brake. The Record Ultra Torque crank is an engineering marvel. Simple in design, very quick to install, and silky smooth. The Campy derailleurs required very little adjustment to get the drive train shifting smoothly. The USE seatpost featured their new single screw adjustment. It is easier than the previous 2 screw model but was still harder to adjust than a Thompson.

Ride Notes
Started the ride on good paved gently rolling roads. It was a windy day but not a killer wind. Road feel was, as another posted described, "somewhat dead". I've experienced this feel with other carbon bikes. I prefer a move lively ride such as I get with my Lightspeed Tuscany. The ride, however, was very comfortable. This frame fits me better than the 60CM Six/13 it replaces. I'm 6'4" and the Cannondale always seemed a bit cramped.

The Syntace Racelite handlebars have an interesting bend. They have somewhat of an inward sweep. It gave my hands another resting position that was very comfortable.

I had to stop to make a seat adjustment. I guess the SLR saddle will take some getting used-to. The USE seatpost adjustment took longer than I wanted.

The first hill was on a rougher surface. I intentionally stayed in the saddle for the first half rolling through the gears to see how the shifting worked. No problems. Second half of the hill I stood and gave a hard sustained sprint. The frame responded like a Porch. Instant, no flex whatsoever. Totally quite - no pops, cracks, or other groining sounds. Rear tire spun a few times as I leaned forward. Man, this bike is light! The descent was very controlled. There was a 15mph crosswind but the bike never felt the least bit out of control.

Regarding Campy's new QS shifters, the hype is that the front shifter shifts quicker than previous models. It might be a few milliseconds quicker. If you have an older campy shifter, don't think for a moment that your equipment is obsolete. The added speed is not that notable.

Regarding the KCNC Cassette. Shifting is not as smooth as with a Camp cassette. I'm going to install a campy cassette to see if the shifting improves. The KCNC is not bad, it's just that a good Campy cassette is buttery smooth. I'll sacrifice a few grams if I can get smoother shifting.

The RavX cages heald the bottles secure. There are lighter cages on the market but I liked these as they looked like they would standup to the roughest of roads.

Finally, the Status DV wheels were from a previous build. I've really grown to love these wheels. They have been used for all types of rides and have have remained in great condition, even after several thousand miles. Their not as Aero as a Zipp 404 but they still give that great carbon road feel and sound. They compliment the frame very nicely.

I'm looking forward to this weekend to put the bike through a metric or full century.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

*CR1-SL Photo's*

I'm a terrible at taking photos but here it goes.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

beautiful bike man! i love these things


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Small gap between fork and headtube*

I noticed in your pictures that there is a small gap between the fork and the headtube. I have the same gap. Is there supposed to be some type of seal there to keep the elements out? 

Nice bike by the way.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Cevan said:


> I noticed in your pictures that there is a small gap between the fork and the headtube. I have the same gap. Is there supposed to be some type of seal there to keep the elements out?
> 
> Nice bike by the way.


Best I can determine no seal is missing. I wondered the same thing during the assembly but the headset is fully seated.


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Based on your stem length, saddle height and non-setback seatpost, I think a XL (58 cm) would be better for you unless you can't handle the difference in headtube length. (2 cm)

Nice bike !!!


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*the wifes cr1*

here's some shots


----------



## crispyapplepie (Feb 27, 2007)

longcrank said:


> Best I can determine no seal is missing. I wondered the same thing during the assembly but the headset is fully seated.


After reading this i thought that was also strange so i took a closer look at mine, after looking at mine it would appear that you do have either a spacer or something missing from the bottom of the headset / top of fork. I cant reduce the size of my pics but if you want to pm me ill gladly send you pics of mine and how it looks compared to your own. 

thanks
christian


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Given your size, how do you like this handlebar/stem combo? I'm a big guy too and I'd like to hear your input.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

LongCrank, what size is that? I fit a 63cm cannondale but I'm not sure if the scott xxl will fit me.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Teffisk - I went from a 60cm Cannondale to the Scott looking for a bit more length in the top tube. Actually, the fit turned out to be very close. In fact, since this build, I've switched out the seatpost to a Masterpiece with a setback. If your 63cm dale fits you, I would think the Scott XXL would be a tad too small.


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I think the gap in the fork is normal. I have the same gap and after pulling the fork off and putting it back on (other reasons) there appeared to be no issue with the bearings or spacing but the gap remains.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Is the only deffierence between the Pro and the SL the weight? Do you know what the 08 Pro frame is? Is it an 07 Pro or SL?


----------



## mhk (Feb 26, 2006)

*Me too*



teffisk said:


> LongCrank, what size is that? I fit a 63cm cannondale but I'm not sure if the scott xxl will fit me.


My previous bike was a Cannondale, and I rode a 63 cm. With 130mm stem, it fits just fine (but you of course are a different shape).


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

I have an 06 Team edition and I love it. The sucker is stiff though, which is good but sometimes I have to tighten suff because it just comes loose. I don't know how you guys are getting in the 14lbs range. Mine was 14.6 with just cages but with cages, look keo pedals, ergo brain, and a 280gr koobi seat it weighs in a 16.1 lbs. I have full campy record everything, Fulcrum R1 wheels, ritchey carbon post, stem, and bars so I see no where I can make it lighter. Anyways, great bike! Handles well, climbs awesome, and looks like a piece of art.


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

O I forgot the geometry for me is awesome. I am 5'11" but I have a 29" inseem. So I'm on a 54cm because the 56 was like getting on a horse. With a laid back post and a longer stem it is perfect. The Scott has a longer head and top tube so that helps.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Longcrank, can you notice a difference between the DV and 404? If so, is the difference in wind resistance, smoothness, etc? Thanks.

BTW...nice bike.


----------

